# Rally?meets



## 108872 (Dec 26, 2007)

Anyone know if there are any rallys?meets this weekend?Thankyou in advance.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi Pricey

if you look at the main page and then click on rallies it gives you a list of all informal, formal, black tie and all singing all dancing meets etc.

There is currently an informal one going on at Boroughbridge for this weekend but nothing else listed.

It does get updated quite often - where are you based?

regards

Greenie


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Meets*

Keep up Greenie

I aint at B/Bridge any more - I had to leave last week and am now in Shropshire.

I contacted those involved etc, I am sure I posted it somewhere!

R


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

oh yeh so you did!

Oops delete that Boroughbridge now not on! so how is sunny Shropshire Russ?

Greenie


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Shropshire*

It is absolutely slinging it down!


----------



## 108872 (Dec 26, 2007)

*Meets*

Thanks greenie<checked meets but couldent see anything.Based in midlands about half hour from where russ is now.Couldent reply earlier because web was down.


----------

